# Florida plumbing questions



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

Alright Florida boys, there is a chance I might be moving down there in the near future. Possibly to Fort Lauderdale or Fort Myers, not really sure yet. First and foremost, does Florida other states license? I have a Maryland journeyman license, and I'll have my masters this fall. Secondly, how is the job market down there? Here in Md, we have way too many plumbers, but I started 7 years ago in the middle of the boom, and I proved myself worthy enough to keep around during the bust. Can anyone give me a general pay scale? I'm in the mid 20's /hr now, of course cost of living is kind of high here. Any info that anyone can provide would be deeply appreciated. 

Thanks, 
Scott


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

Ugh, meant to say does Florida reciprocate other states licenses.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I know there is no work in Ft Myers. At least in new construction. I was on a job at a local hospital that another company was on too and they were from Ft myers. In fact it was the same hospital that macho man went to when he died. Ft Myers leads the state with foreclosures if not the nation, from what I heard. Tommy Plumber is from the other area you're looking at. maybe he can help. Not sure about the license either.
A journeyman in my area you'll be lucky to see 20 an hour


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

skitian said:


> Alright Florida boys, there is a chance I might be moving down there in the near future. Possibly to Fort Lauderdale or Fort Myers, not really sure yet. First and foremost, does Florida other states license? _No you would have to retake which ever license you decide to go for._ I have a Maryland journeyman license, and I'll have my masters this fall. Secondly, how is the job market down there? _New construction is slow. I'm mainly doing service and some renovations at the moment took me a year to get going in the service market and I'm still not near where I should be. _Here in Md, we have way too many plumbers, but I started 7 years ago in the middle of the boom, and I proved myself worthy enough to keep around during the bust. Can anyone give me a general pay scale? _I know county plumbers are getting 19per hour. Not sure about a basic non union jorneyman. I'm in the mid 20's /hr now, of course cost of living is kind of high here.Cost of living is high here also gas is what gets you jobs can be spread out all over when you first start up_.. Any info that anyone can provide would be deeply appreciated. _Look me up when you move down here I work Palm Beach County and will be needing a good plumber in the near future. If I'm in the position to help you I will.._
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott


There's always work for a good plumber...


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

By the way,maybe you can bring me that old RUUD water heater when you move here ...:whistling2:


----------



## Drownem (Jul 23, 2011)

florida does not bro i tried just a month ago


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Just curious, does that $19 include company insurance and 401k or does that come out of your pocket if you want it, after the $19?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> Just curious, does that $19 include company insurance and 401k or does that come out of your pocket if you want it, after the $19?


You talking to me?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

house plumber said:


> You talking to me?


Just a blanket question really, for the Florida market. Non union guys here are making the same and they have to pay for extras.

Just wondering if y'alls companies offer any extras before the money goes on the check.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> Just a blanket question really, for the Florida market. Non union guys here are making the same and they have to pay for extras.
> 
> Just wondering if y'alls companies offer any extras before the money goes on the check.


We get insurance. Boss pays about 2/3 of it. 2 weeks vacation, 7 holidays off and the friday after thanksgiving. Some of us take a truck home but that's considered income and we pay for it. It shows on box 14 on the w-2. We did have 401k but not enough were doing it so it was canceled.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

house plumber said:


> We get insurance. Boss pays about 2/3 of it. 2 weeks vacation, 7 holidays off and the friday after thanksgiving. Some of us take a truck home but that's considered income and we pay for it. It shows on box 14 on the w-2. We did have 401k but not enough were doing it so it was canceled.


I'm not familiar with taking a truck home being considered income can you explain it to me? I'm interested..


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Just a blanket question really, for the Florida market. Non union guys here are making the same and they have to pay for extras.
> 
> Just wondering if y'alls companies offer any extras before the money goes on the check.


When you mean pay for extras do you mean insurance?


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

Well the news I'm hearing isn't great, but that's no surprise either. I know the money I'm making is good for my situation, I own a home, and I'm about to start my own business. I've got a good friend who has been helping with start up, even gave me an Ford E-250 van. I don't really want to leave all this. My girlfriend works for Cape Air and there is an unfortunately good chance they will be closing their hubs around here, and wanting to transfer her down that way. Lots to think about, lots to consider. Nothing is ever simple, that's for sure.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

skitian said:


> Well the news I'm hearing isn't great, but that's no surprise either. I know the money I'm making is good for my situation, I own a home, and I'm about to start my own business. I've got a good friend who has been helping with start up, even gave me an Ford E-250 van. I don't really want to leave all this. My girlfriend works for Cape Air and there is an unfortunately good chance they will be closing their hubs around here, and wanting to transfer her down that way. Lots to think about, lots to consider. Nothing is ever simple, that's for sure.


 
That would suck to start a business where you are now and have to give it up. It will cost you alot of $$$ trust me I did that myself I started a company and decided to move after 2 years when the business was starting to do good.. Now I'm back to square 1 in the worst economy in a long time. But I roll with the punches and do what I have to.. Either way good luck....


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

cityplumbing said:


> I'm not familiar with taking a truck home being considered income can you explain it to me? I'm interested..


Not sure how he figures the exact amount but I guess its some law. We all pay about the same. Dont really want to post what it is we pay. But its a lot cheaper for me doing it that way then if I use my personal truck.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

cityplumbing said:


> When you mean pay for extras do you mean insurance?


Yeah, insurance and retirement.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

house plumber said:


> We get insurance. Boss pays about 2/3 of it. 2 weeks vacation, 7 holidays off and the friday after thanksgiving. Some of us take a truck home but that's considered income and we pay for it. It shows on box 14 on the w-2. We did have 401k but not enough were doing it so it was canceled.


Vacation is a good perk, we don't have that.

Company truck is free to use, with in reason. It better be company business if your driving in it here.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

skitian said:


> Alright Florida boys, there is a chance I might be moving down there in the near future. Possibly to Fort Lauderdale or Fort Myers, not really sure yet. First and foremost, does Florida other states license? I have a Maryland journeyman license, and I'll have my masters this fall. Secondly, how is the job market down there? Here in Md, we have way too many plumbers, but I started 7 years ago in the middle of the boom, and I proved myself worthy enough to keep around during the bust. Can anyone give me a general pay scale? I'm in the mid 20's /hr now, of course cost of living is kind of high here. Any info that anyone can provide would be deeply appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott


 




Florida does not reciprocate any master's licenses from any other states, (to my knowledge). But you can see for yourself, http://www.myfloridalicense.com

I'm in the UA, (United Assoc. of plumbers, pipefitters) local 630 which is a plumber's union. If you can get hired to go to a job, you'll make like $ 26.00/ hr plus benefits on top. BUT, we have like 300 or 400 plumbers on the bench (not working). 

Non-union, you'll make around $ 20/hr. But like I said, that's IF you can get hired on somewhere.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Florida does not reciprocate any master's licenses from any other states, (to my knowledge). But you can see for yourself, http://www.myfloridalicense.com
> 
> I'm in the UA, (United Assoc. of plumbers, pipefitters) local 630 which is a plumber's union. If you can get hired to go to a job, you'll make like $ 26.00/ hr plus benefits on top. BUT, we have like 300 or 400 plumbers on the bench (not working).
> 
> Non-union, you'll make around $ 20/hr. But like I said, that's IF you can get hired on somewhere.


Out of those 300-400 how many are willing to travel out of state?

I know at our last union meeting there was talk of some big work coming out soon at some nuke plants around the country.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Out of those 300-400 how many are willing to travel out of state?
> 
> I know at are last union meeting there was talk of some big work coming out soon at some nuke plants around the country.


 



I don't know how many of the guys are willing to travel. At one time I was willing to go out of state when I got laid-off. But after getting my master's license, I went to work for myself. I still keep up my dues, get my backflow and med gas certs through my local, but there are alot of guys that aren't working. When I asked my bus. agent about going to work elsewhere, he told me no other local is going to accept a traveler when they have men in their own local sitting.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I don't know how many of the guys are willing to travel. At one time I was willing to go out of state when I got laid-off. But after getting my master's license, I went to work for myself. I still keep up my dues, get my backflow and med gas certs through my local, but there are alot of guys that aren't working. When I asked my bus. agent about going to work elsewhere, he told me no other local is going to accept a traveler when they have men in their own local sitting.


Yep that's the way it rolls.

Seems like there are way more call outs for welders and pipe fitters right now. Our agent told us that if you can fit or tig weld you can go wherever you want to... Plumbers not so much.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

The thing about paying for the truck is an IRS thing, not a state thing. If you drive a company vehicle, the mileage from your home to work is considered income.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

hroark2112 said:


> The thing about paying for the truck is an IRS thing, not a state thing. If you drive a company vehicle, the mileage from your home to work is considered income.


For real? I've never heard of that.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yup, for real. Many companies ignore it, but it's a requirement.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

If you moved there and did not like it or the girlfriend didn't work out, would you resent the move? It may be a costly mistake or the best thing to ever happen to you.

Weighing your options is a good thing. :yes:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

hroark2112 said:


> Yup, for real. Many companies ignore it, but it's a requirement.


So it's another way to tax a dollar... Righteous.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Your master license will not transfer however the journeyman’s may depending on what company administered the test and if that company administered the test in Florida.

Pay is determined on what you will be willing to do .Service pays better than new when you start with a company. A lot of company’s offer 401 or simple IRA for retirement, 2 weeks’ vacation, paid holidays. Some may want you to pay something towards insurance. Service you may start out at 20 and once you show what you can deliver you may be bumped to 25 an hour right away. 

Negotiate before you start. The interview process is a 2 way street. Everything is determined by communication. Whenever it is one way that person will be gaining the upper hand and determines the outcome .Be proactive and gain agreement for additional gains for you after the 90 day probationary time.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Yep that's the way it rolls.
> 
> Seems like there are way more call outs for welders and pipe fitters right now. Our agent told us that if you can fit or tig weld you can go wherever you want to... Plumbers not so much.


:thumbup: local 663 Sarnia can be a gold mine for fitters and welders in Ontario. The main drag is called chemical alley because of the refineries and chem plants row on row. 

The schtic is, just like was stated, a local will not accept travel cards un whilst local members sit.

As far as "being able to fit" goes, it varies by local. 488 Edmonton will not accept plumbers in lieu of steamfitters, regardless. They will find manpower elsewhere.

In Sarnia, it is not uncommon for them to call for a few thousand men for a 90 or 120 day shutdown. They often could not staff these positions with SF's alone. In this case, the business managers' will speak and use discretion.

I am a plumber with mostly large commercial/industrial background. I have refinery experience and my BA will vouch for me as a fitter.

House plumbers are not welcome in those shutdowns. No offense HP, their rules, not mine... :laughing:

Chad, what do you mean you don't get vacation pay? I though that was against the law...

I get 10% of weekly gross, paid out every week in lieu of paid holidays. I don't get paid for Christmas or any other holiday unless I'm working it, in which case I get double time...

You don't get either?!?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Stupid iPhone. Duplicate post!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Stupid IPhone... Triplicate post


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

U666A said:


> :thumbup: local 663 Sarnia can be a gold mine for fitters and welders in Ontario. The main drag is called chemical alley because of the refineries and chem plants row on row.
> 
> The schtic is, just like was stated, a local will not accept travel cards un whilst local members sit.
> 
> ...


None taken. I do more than just houses. I got my user name from a drunk helper that used to work at our shop. I was doing a new bathroom at Martin Merietta that was all cast iron and since I have RA it was putting me in a lot of pain and slowing down the job. I called my boss and said I can't do it anymore and he said don't worry about it. Do what you got to do out there. When the job is done I'll have you do mainly the big houses. Then the drunk helper found out and started saying He's a house plumma. So that's how that came about. But I do everything that's handed to me. Bayside and I are the only ones at the shop that can do anything given to us.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> :thumbup: local 663 Sarnia can be a gold mine for fitters and welders in Ontario. The main drag is called chemical alley because of the refineries and chem plants row on row.
> 
> The schtic is, just like was stated, a local will not accept travel cards un whilst local members sit.
> 
> ...


I'm like you with the larger commercial/ industrial experience.

Vacation is not negotiated into our bargaining agreement. The double time on Sundays and holidays is.

Any thing over 8 is OT.

It's left up to the contractors to have it or not. The last Mechaincal contractor I worked for offered paid vacation, but they were crappy to work for.

Trust me we receive enough perks with my new outfit that I don't mind not having paid vacation.... 


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> I'm like you with the larger commercial/ industrial experience.
> 
> Vacation is not negotiated into our bargaining agreement. The double time on Sundays and holidays is.
> 
> ...


Strange... We bargain provincially for vacation pay. I tried to push through an extra 1% with the last CBA due to the addition of a new bogus holiday, but the MCA wouldn't go for it...

Perks eh? Must be pretty good to not mind the absence of $6K/Year in your pocket! :blink:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> Strange... We bargain provincially for vacation pay. I tried to push through an extra 1% with the last CBA due to the addition of a new bogus holiday, but the MCA wouldn't go for it...
> 
> Perks eh? Must be pretty good to not mind the absence of $6K/Year in your pocket! :blink:


Not paying for gas or up keep of my truck
Testing for certs payed for
Payed hourly to attend class 
A yearly bonus that trumps other contractors in town...
Yearly renewals of licenses payed for..
Yeah I'm up better that 6k a year in my pocket... 


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Not paying for gas or up keep of my truck
> Testing for certs payed for
> Payed hourly to attend class
> A yearly bonus that trumps other contractors in town...
> ...


That's great Chad, good for you!

May you have a long and prosperous career with this outfit :thumbup:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> That's great Chad, good for you!
> 
> May you have a long and prosperous career with this outfit :thumbup:


Been a year this month, hopefully work will stay coming in so I can.. I really enjoy this gig. Loads better than the last company.


----------



## blowfish (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm in the ft.myers area, PM me and I will let you know what s going on here, jobs, pay , etc.


----------

